# WO (Ret'd) Clyde Tasco, The RCR



## Eye In The Sky (2 Sep 2019)

I first met Clyde shortly after arriving in Cornwallis, summer 1989 when he gave us his first Pl Comd's..."motivational speech"  ;D.  IIRC, he gave damn good ones, too.

Years passed and I was on a tasking...walked into the WOs and Sgts mess, saw him a few feet away from the side and...froze in place.  My first thought was something like "oh shit" and the next one was likely "f&&k I hope all my pockets are done up!".  

I was fortunate on that tasking to get to know Clyde and get some advice and mentoring from him on the do's and don'ts on what being a Snr NCO, Warrant Officer etc is all about.  He was a real solid, down to earth guy.

RIP  

Clyde Theodore Tasco, 1948-2019

Clyde Theodore Tasco - age 70, of Evergreen Home for Special Care, Kentville, formerly of Coldbrook, passed away Saturday, August 31, 2019 in the Valley Regional Hospital, Kentville. 

Born in Halifax, he was a son of the late Cecil and Ella (Hamilton) Tasco. 

Clyde served 37 years with the Royal Canadian Regiment (Pro Patria), retiring as a Warrant Officer. He was also a member of the Black Watch and a member of the Royal Canadian Legion, Kings Branch No. 6, Kentville. 

Clyde was a good husband, an adventurous dad, enjoyed life with a sense of humour and will be sadly missed by all. He is survived by his wife of 45 years, Bess (Langford); a son, Clyde "CJ", Petawawa, Ontario; two daughters, Theresa Tasco, Greenwood; Tina Rose, Halifax; a sister, Kimberly Tasco, Toronto; five grandchildren, Deven, Brayden, Ayrton, Taj and Rylan; many nieces and nephews. He was predeceased by a daughter-in-law, Shaundra Tasco; three brothers, James, Keith and Robert. Cremation has taken place. There will be no visitation, by request. A funeral service will be held at a later date, followed by interment in the Beechville Baptist Church Cemetery, Halifax County. Donations in memory may be made to the IWK Health Centre Foundation. Arrangements have been entrusted to the White Family Funeral Home and Cremation Services, Kentville.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2019)

Rest in Peace Clyde.


----------



## AbdullahD (2 Sep 2019)

May he rest in peace

Abdullah


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Sep 2019)

RIP Sir


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Sep 2019)

I can't remember if it was in Germany or Gagetown when I first met him when I was a kid.  He was certainly an imposing individual.

RIP Clyde.


----------

